# Is it normal to get depressed after seeing well drawn art?



## Kope (Mar 1, 2022)

I feel like everytime I see some amazing pieces I compare my lack of talent and lose hope of being a good artist for some reason.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 1, 2022)

Whether you're depressed now or later it doesn't matter. Sometimes you can't kick depression, I get it, but you have to make the choice to either double down on your efforts and start actually researching the art of drawing (even if it's just on your up days), or accept you will always be mediocre and give up/learn to live with what you can do. Or just do it as a hobby with no real expectations for yourself.

Ask questions. Study styles that interest you. Watch step by step videos that help you put things into perspective (mentally, not just visually/physically). 

Like any good trade, it can take years to grasp, possibly more if you lack that professional guidance. But it's 2022 and there are a million more resources and tutorials than there were in 1992 when I was born. 

Actually read those art/how to draw books because copying a pose is one thing, but actually understanding why an artist chose to utilize a certain method, is also helpful. What have you been doing to learn the software you're using? 

The only thing stopping you right now is your own motivation. So chop chop and get to it, because I haven't seen you putting any consistent effort or follow up on any of the art threads you've started in the past!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 1, 2022)

Depressed because you can’t draw that well.
Depressed because the real world can never be so beautiful.

It’s all normal.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 1, 2022)

I look at good furry art and im like
why cant I be fluffy irl *cri*


----------



## Myxi (Mar 1, 2022)

We don't compare ourselves to other artists. We compare where our art IS to where it was and appreciate the progress. It really works. Find a really old piece and compare it with a more recent one. Good luck!


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 5, 2022)

What you're describing is called "Upward Social Comparison." 




We all compare ourselves to others no matter what we're doing. Cooking, dancing, gaming. There will always be someone better and someone worse than you.

The good news is that all it takes to deal with the envy is to learn to see the positive side of things. Learn from your betters. Let them inspire you. If you look at them and think "Shucks, I'll never get that good." then that'll be your reality. I know it's not easy to be positive all the time, but try to bear it in mind.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Mar 5, 2022)

Definitely. I can't draw for shit and I get very envious at artists. I can only write but ppl are too stupid to read nowadays.


----------



## Kope (Mar 5, 2022)

Parabellum3 said:


> Definitely. I can't draw for shit and I get very envious at artists. I can only write but ppl are too stupid to read nowadays.


I’m sorry


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

No.


----------



## Kope (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No.


Do you draw?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Do you draw?


Yes.


----------



## Kope (Mar 5, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yes.


Can I see your work?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Can I see your work?


No.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 5, 2022)

Hahahahah


----------



## Kope (Mar 6, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No.


Well you seem friendly


----------



## Karviniya (Mar 6, 2022)

yeah, some depressed normal, but when it just depressed without wanted make yourself art better and without wanted take your hands and draw now!!- then it's not good)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Well you seem friendly


Yes.


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I look at good furry art and im like
> why cant I be fluffy irl *cri*


I get like that sometimes. I found some videos on youtube I like watching when I feel like that.
Plus I look back at my old work stuff, that makes me feel better


----------



## Rayd (Mar 9, 2022)

i get depressed for different reasons whenever i see talented works of art or those who are able to commission it, because i was never able to explore my creative potential during my childhood due to circumstances that were out of my control, so i constantly wonder about the "what-ifs" related to any of my hobbies or interests had i had the opportunities to build upon them growing up instead of being busy trying not to die. it reminds me that the life i have lived has never really been my own, and it puts me in a state of extreme anxiety and grief. it's tailored me to be a really outwardly bitter person.

lots of things trigger that feeling for me, but talents are definitely one of them.


----------



## Kope (Mar 9, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i get depressed for different reasons whenever i see talented works of art or those who are able to commission it, because i was never able to explore my creative potential during my childhood due to circumstances that were out of my control, so i constantly wonder about the "what-ifs" related to any of my hobbies or interests had i had the opportunities to build upon them growing up instead of being busy trying not to die. it reminds me that the life i have lived has never really been my own, and it puts me in a state of extreme anxiety and grief. it's tailored me to be a really outwardly bitter person.
> 
> lots of things trigger that feeling for me, but talents are definitely one of them.


I feel the same and I’m sorry for what you’ve been through


----------



## AylinCutiepie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah it do be like that sometimes unu im sure youre doing great as an artist tho~ ^^


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 14, 2022)

Rayd said:


> i get depressed for different reasons whenever i see talented works of art or those who are able to commission it, because i was never able to explore my creative potential during my childhood due to circumstances that were out of my control, so i constantly wonder about the "what-ifs" related to any of my hobbies or interests had i had the opportunities to build upon them growing up instead of being busy trying not to die. it reminds me that the life i have lived has never really been my own, and it puts me in a state of extreme anxiety and grief. it's tailored me to be a really outwardly bitter person.
> 
> lots of things trigger that feeling for me, but talents are definitely one of them.



I never thought I would be able to identify with another person's comment as much as this.

My whole life was nothing but upheaval after upheaval. Constant disruptions and falling outs with toxic family. I spent so much time just escaping reality and even when I wanted to work on art my anxiety or PTSD would often make it impossible.

It put me behind with art as well as emotionally stunted me, it's hard to have to recognize you've matured slower because of trauma. I know that feeling "it's too late for me anyway, I've lost too much time already"

It's only very recently I've felt like I can finally appreciate other people's art without using it to beat myself up, or remind me of the lost time..

I'm sorry you really know this too and I hope you haven't let it stop you completely. You and @Kope


----------



## snowsketches (Mar 15, 2022)

It's definitely common to get discouraged, especially if you're trying to find your place as an artist within a community or an industry. 

When I went to animation school, we'd try really hard to keep ourselves from going into what we called the "ArtStation rabbit hole". It's the same story for most of us - we open some gallery that collects the best in the world, we get down on ourselves, without considering that these people might have been in the industry for 20-40 years or specialized heavily or have had opportunities that we didn't. It's a very, very fine line to walk between looking at other artists for inspiration, and getting down on yourself. We definitely had to cut each other off sometimes and tell ourselves to log off, to close the tab, and focus on our own journey. 

Your only competition is you! It's okay if you need reminders of this from time to time, as well. If you catch yourself in a rabbit hole, log off of the gallery sites for awhile. Sometimes we forget how important these mental breathers are for our own well being!


----------



## Kope (Mar 15, 2022)

snowsketches said:


> It's definitely common to get discouraged, especially if you're trying to find your place as an artist within a community or an industry.
> 
> When I went to animation school, we'd try really hard to keep ourselves from going into what we called the "ArtStation rabbit hole". It's the same story for most of us - we open some gallery that collects the best in the world, we get down on ourselves, without considering that these people might have been in the industry for 20-40 years or specialized heavily or have had opportunities that we didn't. It's a very, very fine line to walk between looking at other artists for inspiration, and getting down on yourself. We definitely had to cut each other off sometimes and tell ourselves to log off, to close the tab, and focus on our own journey.
> 
> Your only competition is you! It's okay if you need reminders of this from time to time, as well. If you catch yourself in a rabbit hole, log off of the gallery sites for awhile. Sometimes we forget how important these mental breathers are for our own well being!


thank you i appreciate your words


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 16, 2022)

@snowsketches 

That reminds me of another thing I've let get in the way for most of my life, I've had a huge chip on my shoulder because I couldn't afford to go to art school, and I knew I couldn't mentally handle taking on all the debt.

It's true there are endless resources online but I wanted the structure, the chance to have other peers and just feel like a normal person. I was bitter about that for the longest time.

@Kope

I do know what could probably help you the most to get over this funk.

Do an image search of "value studies" you should see all black and white drawings that are fully shaded. You want to do these, the more you can get yourself to do it, the better.

Collect some reference photos, doesn't matter what it is as long as they are real photos of animals, people, trains, whatever.

If you can commit to doing one good value study every week, I promise you will see a lot of improvement within 3 months.

It's ok to get really frustrated and not finish a lot of them, as long as you keep coming back to try at least once a week.

Try to study the same reference photo two weeks in a row and compare them, it might be just the medicine you need to stop comparing to others.


----------



## snowsketches (Mar 16, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> @snowsketches


That's super understandable. It's honestly the only reason I did go to art school - I have ASD and ADHD, so I _really _need structure and accountability. I also didn't want to create bad habits or learn things inefficiently if there was a quick fix to it. Having feedback also helped tons.

There were some downsides, though. The teachers were very focused on preparing students for the industry, so there was very little room for people who wanted to do their own thing, even if they knew exactly what their goals were. A lot of teachers would look at anybody who broke the mold and kind of shrug and go, "well, I can't help you with that". I get the school has a goal, but I found it ridiculous sometimes. As much as it was helpful, it also wasn't enough to prepare me for the industry - I was only able to afford a two year program, and most people have four under their belt, but I couldn't shell out 60k a year on tuition alone for something crazy like CalArts. Everyone talks about how you can still get into the industry, but it's SO much harder when you also have to figure out your own finances and have most of your time and energy going into a day job.


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 18, 2022)

snowsketches said:


> That's super understandable. It's honestly the only reason I did go to art school - I have ASD and ADHD, so I _really _need structure and accountability. I also didn't want to create bad habits or learn things inefficiently if there was a quick fix to it. Having feedback also helped tons.
> 
> There were some downsides, though. The teachers were very focused on preparing students for the industry, so there was very little room for people who wanted to do their own thing, even if they knew exactly what their goals were. A lot of teachers would look at anybody who broke the mold and kind of shrug and go, "well, I can't help you with that". I get the school has a goal, but I found it ridiculous sometimes. As much as it was helpful, it also wasn't enough to prepare me for the industry - I was only able to afford a two year program, and most people have four under their belt, but I couldn't shell out 60k a year on tuition alone for something crazy like CalArts. Everyone talks about how you can still get into the industry, but it's SO much harder when you also have to figure out your own finances and have most of your time and energy going into a day job.



Thank you, I'm a lot like you. It's one thing to have talent and/or potential, but having the self discipline to really go all the way on your own is.. it's climbing a mountain! 

I've also heard a lot of the bad art school stories, people being told their art isn't "real" art at all.
That's part of what helped me finally take off my rose colored glasses about the whole thing.

That and seeing how many people might have the money and means to go, but then all they do is animate stick figures shooting each other, or they won't do any work outside of the class, so it's wasted anyway.

I'm glad you got to go for some of it and it was mostly positive for you!


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 19, 2022)

This thread reminds me of some very good avice I got, like 5+yrs ago. "The only person you should compare yourself to, is your past self". It was said in an art setting, but I think it can be applied to most things. There will always be someone half your age that is twice as good, there will always be someone the same level as you - but somehow have 100x the followers and comments. The only thing you can do to "fix" it, is to take a step back, and say "I was at this place, I am now here - and while I am happy, I wan't to further improve" and then figure out what gameplan is best for you. 

I.e, I get stressed out about money when it comes to comissions, and so now I only do freebies and the very rare comission. (basically they are open, but I never advertise it, so only someone asking me would know). I also used to be super unhappy in my irl job, and it made me jealous that other people had nicer jobs. So I quit (honestly a silly and risky decicion), got on unemployment, and somehow stumbled into a work I absolutely adore and I didn't even think existed. I am now 31, an apprentice in a new job where most people finish their apprenticeship at 20, I barely have savings etc, and is probably at the life stage at an 18yr old. but! compared to the old me? compared to me who hated her job and life and was angry, poor and bitter? Fuck it's so amazing, and I would make the switch 100x over. 

We can't live in the past with our current knowledge, and practive more then about things we care about now. But luckily we have the ability to start now, or like in my case, stop in your tracks and jump a few rails to a different track.


----------



## snowsketches (Mar 19, 2022)

GemStoner said:


> Thank you, I'm a lot like you. It's one thing to have talent and/or potential, but having the self discipline to really go all the way on your own is.. it's climbing a mountain!
> 
> I've also heard a lot of the bad art school stories, people being told their art isn't "real" art at all.
> That's part of what helped me finally take off my rose colored glasses about the whole thing.
> ...


omg yes absolutely. for me it was frustrating to think that I might be studying inefficiently or having a blind spot, and that me not knowing the best way to approach something could mean I'm wasting a lot of time. I've had lots of a-ha moments in art school where I went, "wow, this 2 minute tip is going to save me SO much time and effort", and trying to navigate without that environment is really scary. there are good youtubers and free resources out there, but it's super understandable that it's hard to know sometimes who's a good educator and who isn't. I am glad for the foundation I was given, though!

I am really grateful for things like Discord groups and other ways that people have found to try and create community. It's not easy being motivated alone, and I'm so happy to see that people are being given more tools for that!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes. I think it's because I didn't get a lot of praise for my art when I was young but other people did.  When I called it out, I was called selfish.


----------



## MintyDog (Apr 4, 2022)

Absolutely, because it targets your own sense of inadequacy at your own artwork and frustration at WHY you can't do it as well as they can. I think this affects most artists, good or bad, theres always something else that they look at and feel jealousy or inadequacy at. It's a normal emotion and a good one in fact, because it compels you to challenge your own skill level and achieve and surpass the artwork that made you feel this way.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

Oh yeah. Quite regularly. But I draw to keep the pain away and boy golly am I in pain a lot. ;w;


----------



## LecherySweet (Jun 13, 2022)

Nah I get inspired!…am I weird 0.o


----------



## Kope (Jun 13, 2022)

I guess I just can't see art like others do and while I make progress here and there compared to my old self it is still frustrating.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 13, 2022)

My old art teacher once told me that there comes a time in the life of every aspiring artist when they see something amazing produced by another artist and feel like they'll never be good enough to create something so incredible and skillfully drawn/painted/sculpted.

At that point, most people give up. Great artists are the ones who don't give up and continue to toil away and learn to take pride in their work.

I don't draw much anymore but when I used to draw even dumb little sketches people would be amazed and say "I could never draw that in a million years!"

You don't need to be brilliant to take pride in your art. Most people can't draw at all, as far as I can see.


----------



## Kope (Jun 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> My old art teacher once told me that there comes a time in the life of every aspiring artist when they see something amazing produced by another artist and feel like they'll never be good enough to create something so incredible and skillfully drawn/painted/sculpted.
> 
> At that point, most people give up. Great artists are the ones who don't give up and continue to toil away and learn to take pride in their work.
> 
> ...


I guess


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> I guess


Art takes years and years of practice, and the want/urge/need to push yourself past your comfort zone. And yeah, intimidation is really easy to succumb to because YOU know where you want to be, and you don't feel you've reached that point. And it can be frustrating, because for the average person progress is slow. You don't realize you're improving even when you are.

If anything, find an artist/buddy who can give you feedback. If you don't like where you're at your need to figure out how to get better and improve, and sometimes it's a matter of smashing that wall. An art buddy can offer redlines or suggestions to help you overcome your limitations, real or perceived. Don't be afraid to poke artists you may be friends with an ask them for advice and suggestions.


----------



## Kope (Jun 13, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> Art takes years and years of practice, and the want/urge/need to push yourself past your comfort zone. And yeah, intimidation is really easy to succumb to because YOU know where you want to be, and you don't feel you've reached that point. And it can be frustrating, because for the average person progress is slow. You don't realize you're improving even when you are.
> 
> If anything, find an artist/buddy who can give you feedback. If you don't like where you're at your need to figure out how to get better and improve, and sometimes it's a matter of smashing that wall. An art buddy can offer redlines or suggestions to help you overcome your limitations, real or perceived. Don't be afraid to poke artists you may be friends with an ask them for advice and suggestions.


Thanks and anyone is free to critique my stuff  



(Not my best work but something I had offhand)


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Thanks and anyone is free to critique my stuff
> (Not my best work but something I had offhand)


If I was going to give some feedback first and foremost this picture is just too dark, so dark the point I have trouble making out what's even in the picture because it's dark on dark on dark. Using a color picker, your colors barely exceed 10% brightness, which makes the image harder to see. I think you were trying to show the character n shadow, but the shadow ends up kind of swallowing the image.

The art itself looks good, but I think simply retooling the colors/shadow layers could go a long way.









The arm isn't bad here, but you've got two lines crossing one another. If you were to erase the circled line it'd make the arm look a lot better.

It's hard to give better feedback with one pic, especially one so dark, but overall I think you're moving in the right direction. The one feedback I would have is to use references, and when using those references try to add a bit more detail to areas. The boots are the one thing area I think could use a bit of extra polish, but not much. Mostly adding a line or so to help distinguish where the lines of the sole are.





Sketchfab is a great resource for references, as they have 3D models you can rotate in almost any position, so if you're having trouble finding photo references you may be able to find a 3D model there.









						Boot - 3D model by shah_max
					

I tried to making a more realistic leather and stitching. this is a part of a game character design. - Boot - 3D model by shah_max




					sketchfab.com


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragoneer said:


> If I was going to give some feedback first and foremost this picture is just too dark, so dark the point I have trouble making out what's even in the picture because it's dark on dark on dark. Using a color picker, your colors barely exceed 10% brightness, which makes the image harder to see. I think you were trying to show the character n shadow, but the shadow ends up kind of swallowing the image.
> 
> The art itself looks good, but I think simply retooling the colors/shadow layers could go a long way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feed back I’ll try and improve with the brightness (I have sensitive eyes so I always turn my brightness all the way down on my iPad)


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Thanks and anyone is free to critique my stuff  View attachment 133581
> (Not my best work but something I had offhand)



I'm not a good art critic but I find this piece visually interesting. A bit too dark but not at all bad.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Thanks for the feed back I’ll try and improve with the brightness (I have sensitive eyes so I always turn my brightness all the way down on my iPad)


Which is fine if you do, but understand the color palette and the color choices and how it impacts how you draw -vs- how it shows up on a regular monitor is important. You don't have to draw at 100% brightness, but it's important to be able to swap back and forth or even show WIPs to folks as you go.

That said, I think you're on the right path, and your proportions and everything are pretty on point. A lot of it is just practicing, trying different styles, and working poses out of your comfort zone. Because it's only by breaking out of the areas you're comfortable in that you can really improve.

But don't over exert yourself either. Find one thing to work on at a time, and make that one thing your goal. Do that for 3-4 sketches. For example, if you don't feel your faces are "there" yet, just do a bunch of face sketches. You don't have to finish them, just practice. Sketch. Try to do stuff stuff you haven't done before, or even better yet, try some fun art exercises.

A really simple one is to say, okay, I've got this character... and now I'm going to try to draw him five different ways. Pick artists you like, animation styles, etc. Try to mimic their art style.

See, art's one of those things where everybody who develops a style does so because that's their way of melding techniques they've learned and compensating for errors. Sometimes you have to try drawing the same thing a bunch of different ways before you finally go "Hey, I did six sketches, but #3 really stands out to me." Find out what you did differently in #3 and roll with it. Keep trying to build off that success. It's the little victories that really add up when drawing. 

And again, never be afraid to ask an artist you know/like for red lines or suggestions. It's a great way to get feedback and knowledge from your fellow artists. You may not always agree with the changes they make, and that's fine, but you get to understand their process and how it works.


----------

